
Ask HN: Is it stupid to list Udemy courses on your LinkedIn? - jamesmp98
Currently considering taking an SSRS course and was just wondering.
======
itamarst
Companies are looking for what you as a candidate can do for them.

A Udemy course signals some level of "I tried to learn this thing." So that's
a start.

Even better is "I built X", where X is obviously based on skill you learned.
In which case you can omit the class because you have proof of learning, not
just trying to learn.

Even better is "I provided business value V to my employer by building X."
Because now you're showing _how_ this skill is useful.

Ideal is you write the above, but emphasize V (or choose between multiple
things you can list) in a way that suggests you can help the needs of the
particular company you're applying to.

So there's having the skill (which is good), but there's also how you present
it to show it will provide value (also important).

More on the contrast between having engineering skills and marketing yourself
here: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/01/19/specialist-vs-
genera...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/01/19/specialist-vs-generalist/)

------
PaulHoule
No.

